# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Jins Meme, smartglasses, JIN CO., LTD., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - JIN CO., LTD.

----------


## Airicist

A window into the world of JINS MEME

Published on Jan 6, 2015

----------

